
WSJ: Facebook refused to check hate speech by India BJP fearing business fallout - baybal2
https://www.dawn.com/news/1574532/facebook-refused-to-check-hate-speech-by-indias-bjp-fearing-business-fallout-wsj-report
======
s9w
So "it's a private company, they can do what they want" only applies when
convenient, got it.

